# How much would this cost?



## uEDarkShadow (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm buying a 1999 Nissan Altima from a dealer, I took it for a test drive today to a well known mechanic and he said that the car may have a chain tension and/or a timing belt issue. He said it would cost alot to fix, but I didn't ask for a ballpark figure. Anyone know the range? The car is only 4900, good condition with 107k miles, just this one problem might keep me from getting it, and I really need a car right now. Thanks for any help


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

uEDarkShadow said:


> I'm buying a 1999 Nissan Altima from a dealer, I took it for a test drive today to a well known mechanic and he said that the car may have a chain tension and/or a timing belt issue. He said it would cost alot to fix, but I didn't ask for a ballpark figure. Anyone know the range? The car is only 4900, good condition with 107k miles, just this one problem might keep me from getting it, and I really need a car right now. Thanks for any help


What led him to believe it had a belt/chain issue??  Was there a problem with the way the engine was idling? Noise ?


----------



## uEDarkShadow (Jan 6, 2006)

gfriedman said:


> What led him to believe it had a belt/chain issue?? Was there a problem with the way the engine was idling? Noise ?


Yes. My brother has the same model/year car aswell in diffrent color, and he was with us the first time we took a look at it. He told us the engine idled too loud. Much louder than his own. This was yesterday. So today we took it out again and showed it to a mechanic and when we popped the hood, within 5 seconds he said its the timing belt and or the chain tension


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

These cars have chains not belts. Did you check the oil level? There are chain tensioners that maintain chain tension so that might need to be replaced. Depends if its upper chain or lower chain - lower will cost more. I think the upper tensioner would cost about $300 to replace.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Courtesy Nissan parts has the Timing Chain kit available
http://www.courtesyparts.com/altima/L30_tckit.html

Troy


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Courtesy Nissan parts has the Timing Chain kit available
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/altima/L30_tckit.html
> 
> Troy


Yeah but labor is the big thing when it comes to timing chains, unless he can do it himself.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

True, but I thought it would give him an idea of what parts are involved.
The labor is an additional $700.

Troy


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

There is always half the car sales guy wont tell you


----------

